# E38 V8 broken lifter?? Yes or no?



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys! I found this 7 Series not too far from my house http://www.trademe.co.nz/a.aspx?id=205366517

what do you guys think? what does a broken lifter mean? could i fix it mysef? If i have instructions i can do pretty much anything, but is it reay compicated? Am used to my E30, but wanting a nice 7 as well. fun car and lux car 

Any input would be appreciated

Edit: Sorry i ment to say E38 V8... im just so used to putting E30 as the model haha


----------



## johndade (Nov 16, 2006)

This is the e65/66 section post in the 7 section.


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

Please post in the main 7 series forum here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=36

The people with E38's are on that forum and can better answer your questions. Bimmerforums.com also has an active E38 community as well as Bimmerboard.com (probably the most active E38 group).


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry could only find forums for the E65/66 and the F01. No E38 Forum. sorry about that. It shows up in the general 7 forum where there are other 38 questions....


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Ive never gone that deep in a DOHC motor but I can tell you its a pretty big job. I would also not buy a car with a broken lifter without first finding out why it broke. Ive looked on a lot of BMW forums in the past month and this is the first time ive seen a problem with a broken lifter, so Im guessing this is not a common issue with these motors. To change the lifter you would have to remove the head on that side, and check to see what kind of damage it caused. I'll leave it to someone with more experience on these motors to give a deeper explanation but unless I was a talented mechanic I would not try this job myself. Also on some overhead cam motors you need special tools to hold the cams while you set the timing, these tools can be expensive


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i found something similar. a '97 740iL with a flat lifter. although the salesman said it was nothing, i've worked on many engines and know exactly what the sound was. 

fixing a flat or broken lifter is nothing short of removing the cylinder head off of the engine, requiring removal of the water pump, timing chains and other bits and pieces attached that are in the way of removal of the head. now if you've got time, tools, and experience, you wouldnt have much problem fixing a lifter. but it wasnt worth it to me to fix that 7 that i had found previously. especially that they wanted $13000 for it in its condition. plus it had interior bits falling off and missing exterior trim.

but the answer would be no. leave it alone and move on to find something else thats mechanically sound. being that the lifter is flat, could be due to lack a maintenance, or worse is a bad oil pump.


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay thanks guys! That could have been a big mistake haha


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah its probably for the best. its got the 4.0, not the 4.4, so that right there would be enough to not want it. the later 4.4 is a better built engine.


----------

